# Snail Issue



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Need some help. I am about to be overun with snails. I tried to get as many out as i could but they seem to be everywhere. Any suggestions, either a fish that could help or a treatment. Thanks


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

wow Sell them lol


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

loaches! get some loaches...im about to for my aquarium since i have probably 100 snails now after getting some stow aways off some live plants i bought last year.


----------



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine came from some plants and driftwood. I have mollies and oto's right now, will loaches cause problems?


----------



## andrew13 (Feb 20, 2010)

if its not a planted tank you can use a gravel cleaner and and empty the tank(store the water) and use a net and try to get as much out as you can, i also used running water through the gravel, not there isn't a single snail in the tank.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a clown loach and it ate all the snails within a month. Just don't feed it anything and it'll go scavenging for snails as their meal. It was unethical of me though...since I returned the loach to the store after it was done eating my snails.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

choylifutsoccer said:


> I bought a clown loach and it ate all the snails within a month. Just don't feed it anything and it'll go scavenging for snails as their meal. It was unethical of me though...since I returned the loach to the store after it was done eating my snails.


lol thats pretty funny.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The clown loach is the only one that will really take care of snails. The issue is that they will get rather large.

You could dose copper but then you need to be aware of what you already have in the tank.

I do not recommend this, but, you can get chems to wipe them out. I'm not a fan of adding any type of chems to the tank.

Bait and removal is your best option. Cut the top few inches of a plastic soda bottle off, but in some blanched lettuce, invert the top to create a funnel and place in the tank. You're best results will be when the lights are out. Once you the numbers down, then you can just pick em off one at a time when you see them.

Or....... Get you a 10g tank and a couple of DP's (Dwarf Puffers). These little guys luv em. They just aren't very sociable critters.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I use my puffer for snail control. But like James said they tend to not be social. I got lucky though and he gets along great with the other fish.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a similar issue with my baby Jack dempsey tank. The jack dempseys took care of the issue as soon as they got big enough. With one exception. One day a little while after all sign of the snails had gone the Filter stopped.
Opened it up and it was loaded with snails.


----------

